# Where can I buy affordable organic meat in Singapore?



## UrbanChic (Feb 27, 2015)

Hi Where Can I buy good quality, Organic meat in Singapore....?


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

According to my (and many others') definition of affordable, nowhere in Singapore.

Would you be willing to abandon the "affordable" requirement?


----------



## UrbanChic (Feb 27, 2015)

BBCWatcher said:


> According to my (and many others') definition of affordable, nowhere in Singapore.
> 
> Would you be willing to abandon the "affordable" requirement?


Well, thats the thing, organic beef is super expensive here!


----------

